# Cost to building this barn? Guess Argee?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Looking at these 2 barn styles for the wife's new horse barn. (still looking at ideas but these are basic styles) All of these will be complete DIY projects --- concrete for aisle and 18" stall edging only. Pole barn construction -- probably go with galvanized roofing in lieu of finished shingles. 

I need some rough ideas for the honest framing costs minus the stall hardware/doors etc (these will be donated from friend of ours who has saved 6 extra sets from 36 stall barn he just built last year. He ordered 50 sets of complete stall doors because he got a great deal on the whole lot) I am looking for mainly the costs associated with framing etc. 

#1. Large barn with RCA : Floor Space: 1,296 Sq. Ft.
Loft Space: 576 Sq Ft with beautiful monitor roof and fancy cupola --- SJ Look at me! 

<left><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/barn/austin.jpg></left><right><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/barn/austinfp.jpg></right>

<hr>

#2. Smaller barn with no RCA and no loft. Floor Space: 864 Sq. Ft.
Sheltered Area: 324 Sq. Ft.
Ridge Height - 17'

<left><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/barn/mohican.jpg></left><right><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/barn/mohicanfp.jpg></right>

Thanks for any/all insight and input. 

PS - Any input on level of difficult 1-10 on each design to build/construct would be helpful too. Thanks!

-Andy


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow, I have no idea on pricing. There are a lot of thing that will change with location and materials. Are you doing this yourself or having it done? ( kind of like the other project huh??)

:truth:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I mentioned complete DIY job up top there. Materials are pretty reasonable down here in deep south and I have access to all tools for this job.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry I missed that!

Something to think about is steel prices are still going up and a steel roof will be pricey. Well worth the xtra bucks in my opinion. I t will last longer than asphalt. 

I would assume you get a materials list with plans like this? A good lumber yard should be able to set you up with an estimate I would think. 

:duh:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The smaller barn will be MUCH cheaper AND easier to build. The roof of the larger barn is more complicated and will consume more materials. The smaller barn offers no loft for hay storage and of course it IS smaller. Too small? You said this will be a complete DIY project, so how good are your carpentry skills? Have you built stuff similar in size and scope to the larger barn? Will you have any helpers or are you gonna wrestle material up on that roof yourself?

In my area, the Amish will build sheds in halves and deliver a 24' x 36' in two pieces after doing the site prep and join the building on site for around $10,000. That is with a wood floor, and works out to less than $12 a square foot for a building very similar to the small building shown above. A friend of mine had one delivered to his site early last year for $9,000, I added a $1,000 for plywood price increases. That at least gives you a very rough number to start with. I would guess that the extra framing and materials for the larger building (I want to stress that this is a GUESS) would be in the $20-$25 per square foot area. I'd talk to the local town or county building inspector (you are paying him anyway) for his take on local building costs per sq. foot. Also some lumber yards will take your plans and calculate a cost of materials list for you so you can shop around for your lumber. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I posted this along time ago its my brother in laws barn he building. It looks much like your first picture. He has concrete down the middle and on the left side. If he ever finishes it i will get a picture.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=5855>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep --- very nice there Jody....Do you have any idea how much $ he has into that thus far? How long did it take to get to that point? Thanks again. Never finished it? Wow... Did he use those contractors, Tuba Construction? 

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*nice setups...*



> _Originally posted by admin _
> *? Wow... Did he use those contractors, Tuba Construction?
> 
> Andy *



Ouch.. He said hes working on the lattice.. someday.... 


that barn #1 looks awesome.. sorry cant help you with prices or how to's.. you know i am pretty much useless... 
But.. i can tell you about cupola costs!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Yep --- very nice there Jody....Do you have any idea how much $ he has into that thus far? How long did it take to get to that point? Thanks again. Never finished it? Wow... Did he use those contractors, Tuba Construction?
> 
> Andy *


He built it that far and then built his house. And he been to busy at work to finish it. He has his own cabinets shop and he works six days a week. It only took him a little over two months to get it that far along. And its been like that for about 1 1/2 years. Here is another view of it.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=5853>

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=5854>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*So what your after is an rough estimate on material cost?*


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Looking at these 2 barn styles for the wife's new horse barn. (still looking at ideas but these are basic styles) All of these will be complete DIY projects --- concrete for aisle and 18" stall edging only. Pole barn construction -- probably go with galvanized roofing in lieu of finished shingles.
> 
> I need some rough ideas for the honest framing costs minus the stall hardware/doors etc (these will be donated from friend of ours who has saved 6 extra sets from 36 stall barn he just built last year. He ordered 50 sets of complete stall doors because he got a great deal on the whole lot) I am looking for mainly the costs associated with framing etc.
> ...


 Amazing Andy, that picture you posted is exactly what my new barn I am building is going to look like completed. What you are seeing in the pictures I have posted is only the center section. At the present time I have approximately $300 invested in the building so far. Unless you count the $600 survey I needed and the $600 I spent on drawings and a stamp, just to keep the building inspector happy. I have been working on the building for two weeks now and making headway.
The roof should be done next week.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I think yours is going to be a little more than that Andy.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That first barn is REAL nice, but big. Big=pricey


If you feel you will be needing the big barn, can you build it in sections? Build the big center section first, then add the wings when time,money, and need comes along. 


I could be wrong, but I would guess thats how that style came to be anyway.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*yep*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *That first barn is REAL nice, but big. Big=pricey
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats just what I am doing. The measurements on mine are a bit different. Center section is 24x30, left hand shed addition 12x30, right hand addition 16x30, 52x30 overall.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*#2. Smaller barn with no RCA and no loft. Floor Space: 864 Sq. Ft. Sheltered Area: 324 Sq. Ft. Ridge Height - 17'*

What is the roof pitch?...it appears to be a standard 4/12..
That being said...the side walls would be 13' to obtain a ridge height of 17'...Isn't that a little over kill on sidewalls?

A 6/12 would give sidewalls of 11'...whereas a 5/12 would give a sidewall of 12'....Which is it?

3' wide pole barn steel in these parts is going for $1.75 LF.

Based on a 5/12 on the smaller barn, you would need 530 lf of steel to cover it, or $927.50 worth. Then we need to factor in 16 foot 6 x 6 posts - 16 of them in all....85 - 2 x 4 x 16's for girts and purlins....20 - 2 x 12 x 12's for truss carriers....17 - 5/12 common trusses .....2 - 5/12 gable trusses.....plus misc fasteners..

That'll get your basic structure up but doesn't address the inside partitions or doors. Would need to know if you want overhangs in gables and eaves...How much? It all adds to the cost


----------

